# Dovetail Saw Rehab



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

*Dovetail Saw Rehab*

I picked up an old dovetail saw at a flea market a while back. It was in kind of rough shape in some ways, but it cuts well. The handle had obviously been damaged. I actually think the hand was not original to the saw, although it probably is the correct style. Anyway, I decided that I would try to make a new handle for the saw. I downloaded a template for this style of saw handle from Gramercy Tools website. I took some rosewood and beech wood that I had and glued up a blank to make a handle from. The beech is sandwiched between two pieces of rosewood. The template from Gramercy also includes instructions for fitting a handle. It is actually the instructions that go with one of their saw kits. Anyway, I have a saw with a blade and back and a piece of wood to make a handle so, effectively, I have a kit. Anyway, I have cut out the handle and fitted it to the blade. All that is left is the hand work to round off all of the corners and fit it to the hand and then of course the sanding and adding finish. Here is a link to pictures of the saw before I began and also of the current progress with the handle template still glued to the blanck.

http://s870.photobucket.com/albums/ab265/docholladay0820/J%20and%20I%20Taylor%20Dovetail%20Saw/


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

docholladay said:


> *Dovetail Saw Rehab*
> 
> I picked up an old dovetail saw at a flea market a while back. It was in kind of rough shape in some ways, but it cuts well. The handle had obviously been damaged. I actually think the hand was not original to the saw, although it probably is the correct style. Anyway, I decided that I would try to make a new handle for the saw. I downloaded a template for this style of saw handle from Gramercy Tools website. I took some rosewood and beech wood that I had and glued up a blank to make a handle from. The beech is sandwiched between two pieces of rosewood. The template from Gramercy also includes instructions for fitting a handle. It is actually the instructions that go with one of their saw kits. Anyway, I have a saw with a blade and back and a piece of wood to make a handle so, effectively, I have a kit. Anyway, I have cut out the handle and fitted it to the blade. All that is left is the hand work to round off all of the corners and fit it to the hand and then of course the sanding and adding finish. Here is a link to pictures of the saw before I began and also of the current progress with the handle template still glued to the blanck.
> 
> http://s870.photobucket.com/albums/ab265/docholladay0820/J%20and%20I%20Taylor%20Dovetail%20Saw/


sounds like a good plan


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

docholladay said:


> *Dovetail Saw Rehab*
> 
> I picked up an old dovetail saw at a flea market a while back. It was in kind of rough shape in some ways, but it cuts well. The handle had obviously been damaged. I actually think the hand was not original to the saw, although it probably is the correct style. Anyway, I decided that I would try to make a new handle for the saw. I downloaded a template for this style of saw handle from Gramercy Tools website. I took some rosewood and beech wood that I had and glued up a blank to make a handle from. The beech is sandwiched between two pieces of rosewood. The template from Gramercy also includes instructions for fitting a handle. It is actually the instructions that go with one of their saw kits. Anyway, I have a saw with a blade and back and a piece of wood to make a handle so, effectively, I have a kit. Anyway, I have cut out the handle and fitted it to the blade. All that is left is the hand work to round off all of the corners and fit it to the hand and then of course the sanding and adding finish. Here is a link to pictures of the saw before I began and also of the current progress with the handle template still glued to the blanck.
> 
> http://s870.photobucket.com/albums/ab265/docholladay0820/J%20and%20I%20Taylor%20Dovetail%20Saw/


Cool, post some pictures when you are done, I will fast go to the website and download the plans.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

docholladay said:


> *Dovetail Saw Rehab*
> 
> I picked up an old dovetail saw at a flea market a while back. It was in kind of rough shape in some ways, but it cuts well. The handle had obviously been damaged. I actually think the hand was not original to the saw, although it probably is the correct style. Anyway, I decided that I would try to make a new handle for the saw. I downloaded a template for this style of saw handle from Gramercy Tools website. I took some rosewood and beech wood that I had and glued up a blank to make a handle from. The beech is sandwiched between two pieces of rosewood. The template from Gramercy also includes instructions for fitting a handle. It is actually the instructions that go with one of their saw kits. Anyway, I have a saw with a blade and back and a piece of wood to make a handle so, effectively, I have a kit. Anyway, I have cut out the handle and fitted it to the blade. All that is left is the hand work to round off all of the corners and fit it to the hand and then of course the sanding and adding finish. Here is a link to pictures of the saw before I began and also of the current progress with the handle template still glued to the blanck.
> 
> http://s870.photobucket.com/albums/ab265/docholladay0820/J%20and%20I%20Taylor%20Dovetail%20Saw/


Cool site, but I cant find the plan! Can you mail it to me? It's fine just with the link.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

*Link to instructions for making and fitting saw handle.*

I neglected to post this, but here is the link to download instructions for making a saw handle from Gramercy Tools. The instructions are very simple to follow and they provide some very useful hints to help in fitting the handle to the saw. In my case, the brass back for my saw is not exactly the same dimensions as the one from the kit, so I had to carve the groove for the to some slightly different dimensions than the instruction, but otherwise, I pretty much am following the instructions to the letter.

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/prodimg/gt/pdf/GT-DKITXX_INST.pdf


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

docholladay said:


> *Link to instructions for making and fitting saw handle.*
> 
> I neglected to post this, but here is the link to download instructions for making a saw handle from Gramercy Tools. The instructions are very simple to follow and they provide some very useful hints to help in fitting the handle to the saw. In my case, the brass back for my saw is not exactly the same dimensions as the one from the kit, so I had to carve the groove for the to some slightly different dimensions than the instruction, but otherwise, I pretty much am following the instructions to the letter.
> 
> http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/prodimg/gt/pdf/GT-DKITXX_INST.pdf


I know it will work out fine.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

*More progress made today.*

After 2 more hours of work, the handle really is starting to "shape" up nicely. I did the initial shaping using a rotary tool with a rasp bit in it. Then started using files and 150 grit sandpaper to get it to it's current stage of completed. Here are the most recent pics.

http://i870.photobucket.com/albums/ab265/docholladay0820/J%20and%20I%20Taylor%20Dovetail%20Saw/IMG00155-20100525-2211.jpg

http://i870.photobucket.com/albums/ab265/docholladay0820/J%20and%20I%20Taylor%20Dovetail%20Saw/IMG00154-20100525-2211.jpg

http://i870.photobucket.com/albums/ab265/docholladay0820/J%20and%20I%20Taylor%20Dovetail%20Saw/IMG00156-20100525-2211.jpg

I intend to sand down to 320 or 400 grit then add a couple of coats of wipe on poly. I should have it finished and be cutting dovetails by the end of the week.

If I were to change anything, I think that I would make the handle a little larger in the palm area. This one may be a sort of rough draft, but that is the beautiful thing about wood - you can always try again.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

*Posting pictures - try number 2*

Let me see if I can get this deal of inserting pictures right. Let me try this again.




























The last picture has the new handle beside the old one.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

docholladay said:


> *Posting pictures - try number 2*
> 
> Let me see if I can get this deal of inserting pictures right. Let me try this again.
> 
> ...


A good job well done.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

docholladay said:


> *Posting pictures - try number 2*
> 
> Let me see if I can get this deal of inserting pictures right. Let me try this again.
> 
> ...


It's going to be a real beauty.


----------



## HighRockWoodworking (Mar 30, 2010)

docholladay said:


> *Posting pictures - try number 2*
> 
> Let me see if I can get this deal of inserting pictures right. Let me try this again.
> 
> ...


Looking great! Thanks for the post.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

*All Finished*

Well I have now finished the rehab of this old dovetail saw. After much sanding, I put some finish on it. I had planned on using tung oil, but changed my mind and applied 4 coats of laquer. Here is the handle after applying finish.




























Now for some pics with the handle installed. I think it turned out well. I will post as a finished project as well.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

docholladay said:


> *All Finished*
> 
> Well I have now finished the rehab of this old dovetail saw. After much sanding, I put some finish on it. I had planned on using tung oil, but changed my mind and applied 4 coats of laquer. Here is the handle after applying finish.
> 
> ...


I can only see the top photo but it's so large I can only see part of the handle. but from what I can see it looks great.


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

docholladay said:


> *All Finished*
> 
> Well I have now finished the rehab of this old dovetail saw. After much sanding, I put some finish on it. I had planned on using tung oil, but changed my mind and applied 4 coats of laquer. Here is the handle after applying finish.
> 
> ...


You should probably compress your pictures for use on the web. Somewhere in the picture manager you use is the ability to do that. I use Microsoft Picture Manager and "Compress Picture" is in the menu under Picture at the top. I would use the compression selection for "Web Pages".

Ithe bottom of the handle does look nice.


----------



## mwm5053 (Feb 27, 2010)

docholladay said:


> *All Finished*
> 
> Well I have now finished the rehab of this old dovetail saw. After much sanding, I put some finish on it. I had planned on using tung oil, but changed my mind and applied 4 coats of laquer. Here is the handle after applying finish.
> 
> ...


Nice job on the handle.

I really don't understand all this picture post stuff 
but on another post, someone made the comment if you right click the photo 
and view image you can see the full pic.


----------

